# (new) Pigeons of War



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Pigeons of War

Pigeons have served during war time, probably in every war ever fought.
I would not be surprised to hear that they are being used to send messages 
in Iraq, on both sides. 
There are many instances where pigeons have been responsible for saving the lives 
of fighting men during times of war.
I would like to invite all of you to participate in this tribute thread to Pigeons of War.
Tell us what you know about the history of pigeons in war.

Once we have had a go at this, I plan to launch a new section on Pigeons.com, it will be
Called “Pigeons of War”. Your participation in this thread, your stories and pictures (if any) will serve to strengthen this new section. 

Regards,
Carl Gulledge
(Bigbird)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures are magnificent Carl.
I like the idea of having a section dedicated to Pigeons of War.

Cindy


----------



## alea (Jan 20, 2004)

*Carl,...cool*

although the only history I know of of this sort comes from DANO and FRED, I respond in applause and great appreciation. Maybe others from this site too,.. I can't tell you right now who all has fostered my "pigeon hero" images,.... but there have been others. Thanks for a great thread... 
Pigeon people ROCK!!!! 
=)
Alea


----------



## alea (Jan 20, 2004)

Carl! U 2.... thanks again!!!!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I read an article in a national newspaper only a couple of weeks ago about the use of pigeons during wartime and it seems some pigeons were used to infiltrate lofts in Germany - and then when they were chosen to send messages with secret information on for the Germans, they promptly flew home to England when they were released, thus England got to hear about some very secret German plans and were able to thwart them!
Not sure of the exact details but that's the gist of the story.


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hi everybody, the video marathon in the sky gives you a full section on the birds of war like g.i. joe and monime, two famous birds that recieved full honors and when they past on were mounted for display. the video also gives great detail of everything our brave birds have done for us during the wars.


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Carl,

I have some cool war pigeon photos, but I can't figure out how to attach them. When I click the attach image icon above the message block, I get some Java script thing, which doesn't make sense to me. If I scroll down and click "Manage attachments," nothing happens. I'm lost...

Nanci


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

*attachments*

Go to manage attachments,
When the block opens upper left,
hit browse, locate the attachment on your computer,
hit upload. Wait a few seconds until the attachment is uploaded, then close block. Then send your thread.
Keep size under 500 pix max.
Should be giff, tif, jpeg.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

You mean like this?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

And this??


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Thank you, Carl. I know what was wrong. When I'd click "Manage Attachments," nothing would happen. That's because there is a pop-up window to browse for attachments, and the Internet browswer I use, Fire Fox, blocks all pop-ups. So, (I am reading this at work) when I get home, I can tell the browser to allow pop-ups for your site, and it will work then. I can't believe I didn't catch on to that myself!

Nanci


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lets see cher ami was a ww2 hero right waseven wounded and still delivered its message saving I think over 100 lives. I met a person back in the seventies that the us army took over hisracing pigeons. Recorded there bands and said after the war any left would be returned. He said he got three back. the last i heard of pigeon use was forest rangers in some locations still used them in remote non radio areas. to get out messages. I think the war time use of racers are now beyond need The army disband the pigeon corp Was it in the ealy 70s Otto Meyer was on it Heard of Otto myer trentons.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I believe Cher Ami served in WWI.

Here is an excerpt from an article I have about his heroic flight:

_One homing pigeon was left - Cher Ami - the battalion's last hope. The final message read, "Our artillery is dropping a barrage on us. For heaven's sake *stop it."* This message was from Major Whittlesey's 'Lost Battalion' of the 77th Infantry Division that had been isolated from other Americal forces. 
The men watched as Cher Ami was released. They saw him fly up, then suddenly he was shot down. Miraculously, in a moment's time Cher Ami was airborne once again. Hopes soared. But, as he flew over enemy fire, Cher Ami's leg was shot off & he had been hit in the chest. Though severely injured, this courageous pigeon continued to fly. When Cher Ami reached the US forces the message capsule was found dangling from the ligaments of the leg that had been shot. 
A few hours after the message was received, 194 survivors of Major Whittlesey's battalion were safe behind American lines._

Very interesting story.

Cindy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I will stand corrected. Just remebered the bird from years back.


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

*Pigeon misuse in war ??*

Hi, 
I feel so stupid because I didnt save a clipping of the newspaper I read it in...and dont really remember the details. So Im afraid it isnt any good,
But i read in a local newspaper...that there were some countries (cant recall the names , so wont name any) who during WW, tried to use Pigeons as Biological n chemical weapons. The bio/chem sample was stored in a small capsule which was attached to the birds' leg. The bird was then supposed to be released in the target area.
I'll try to recheck the correct deatils and post them. But I read this in "The News" (a newspaper here)

Anyway, its so sad that ppl would use an innocent bird as carriers to harm innocent civilians.


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Ok, I am going to try to attach some pictures. This is a mobile loft. I'm going to see if this worked before I do more!

Nanci


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Here is Dillbird in a pigeon carrier from the Swiss Army. He likes to sleep in the little pigeon sleeping bag, outside of the carrier. There is a slot for a spare pigeon on the other end.

When I first received this carrier, (bought on e-Bay) I took it outside, with Dillbird, to set it up. you take the whole thing apart, and it becomes a fence, and has a net which goes over the top, so the birds can walk around on the ground. I get it all unpacked and say to Dill- "Dill, do you want to play army pigeon?" He took off and flew a whole bunch of circles around me! 

Nanci


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Here is Cher Amie.


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Ok, here's one more- a pigeon with the message capsule attached.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Nancy,

Those are great photos! I especially like the one of Dillbird - is he (she) ever a cool bird. There was this special on Robert Capra, the photographer who took some great photos of the Normandy invasion on D-Day. They said that all the photographers were given carrier pigeons to send the film back for processing. This is one of the Capra's famous photos from D-Day at Omaha Beach brought to us by one of our brave feathered friends:


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Amazing Pictures Nanci !


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

*Gr8 site on war Pigeons.*

Hi, I found this great site on War pigeons wid pix....First I was going to Quote out of the site n post pix....but then decided to post the link to the site, so that u guys cd check the whole thing out.

http://home2.planetinternet.be/rice1/military.htm


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nanci,
those are great photos.
I love Dillbird and he seems to love his carrier.  
I have to meet Dillbird some day.
Reti


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Nanci said:


> Here is Cher Amie.


If I'm not mistaken, you can see Cher Ami at the Smithsonian Institution U.S. National Museum in Washington.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Some more pigeons used for transfering photo's in WWII

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/3722743.stm

Also pigeons used in Iraq war:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/2852823.stm
- Shame that they will release the birds in Baghdad. Won't they have to look for food and all. I'n't it best to tkae them back to america and give them some owners who can take care of them?


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

*Amazing!*

HI
This forum is just amazing 
We all should appreciate our birds for their service 
In India there is still the practice of pigeon post messaging in the state of orrissa, but nobody has really kept a record of how and when this came to practice.
The pics are just too good
Thanks everyone


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

santhosh_pigeons said:


> HI
> This forum is just amazing
> We all should appreciate our birds for their service
> In India there is still the practice of pigeon post messaging in the state of orrissa, but nobody has really kept a record of how and when this came to practice.
> ...


About pigeons used in India, they still use pigeons for sending messages at a Indian police station. I heard a special show about it on BBC Radio.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

*Still In Use*


This just is too good.
In the state of orrissa(southern india) pigeons are still being used for messaging purposes in the police dept.
I will try to get more info on this. Kings of the mughal dynasty used pigeons and the famous king akbar was a serious fancier. I dont know if the are related to the original passenger pigeons but they are really on the DANGER list.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/pigeons_in_the_news/news.cgi?rec_id=157
http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/pigeons_in_the_news/news.cgi?rec_id=81
http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/pigeons_in_the_news/news.cgi?rec_id=20
Above links to indian policestation pigeons info.

Other intresting links:
"Pigeon terrorists were to drop bombs":
http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/pigeons_in_the_news/news.cgi?rec_id=200
"Airborne threat of Nazi pigeons"
http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/pigeons_in_the_news/news.cgi?rec_id=130

More intresting pigeon news etc... can be found here:
http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/pigeons_in_the_news/news.cgi?offset=0&num=9999&o=


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

*Amazing!*

Great info on this 
The belgian birds are still in demand today and i'd try to visit cuttack some time. Thanx for the links.


----------



## Vasa (Aug 23, 2005)

*Documenting the War Pigeons*

Allow me to introduce myself.

I'm a member of Distributed Proofreaders, a world-wide group of volunteers dedicated to preserving all written documents as part of humanity's common heritage. I'm also a bird breeder; the Vasa being my especial concern. This bird, the most ancestrial parrot, is also the closest relative to the hookbills' nearest relations- pigeons. So I'll admit to knowing something about them, too.

I was recently talking about the exploits of pigeons in wartime: Mary (wounded in action 22 times; killed in action; body retrieved from the battlefield and buried with full military honours), Cher Ami, G.I. Joe, the Mocker (wounded after 52 missions with part of his cranium blown away, but lived until 1938), 10601 (19 successful submarine-launched missions; intercepted and killed by an Axis-deployed hawk), The Kaiser (lived 32 years!), Snow White- many more; and folk were quite interested. One of the content providers asked me if I could recommend any pigeon books- preferably dealing with war birds, which we could process into our libraries. These works must be in the Public Domain, which means at least 50 years old (no limit on government publications.)

I'd appreciate it if anyone could offer any suggestions. We can trace down just about any book, in any language; so the book title(s) (and author and publisher, if known) is all we need.

Thanks for any help,

Vasa (for Distributed Proofreaders)
"Preserving History, One Page at a Time"


----------

